# How fast does your boat go?



## dc9loser (Jun 16, 2013)

Curious? Please post your boat top speed - and type boat (ie 1442 MV or Flat), welded or riveted, metal thickness, motor and horsepower rating, typical load.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 16, 2013)

Top speed is 29, checked by gps
16 ft 3 inch hull
1989 fisher sv2 model deep vee
1988 48 hp spl johnson
hull is both riveted and welded
load is approx 800 lbs (-motor weight approx 225 and hull weight approx 560)
prop is 13 1/4 X 17 

I am sure this will turn into a "no way possible" thread

Tim


----------



## tomme boy (Jun 17, 2013)

Ranger R82 1998 17' 10"
2002 Mercury 175 EFI

On a regular day fully tournament loaded. 68mph
On a good cool day same load. 72mph


----------



## eyeballjr (Jun 17, 2013)

16ft big jon with a 35hp Johnson, had it up to 75mph on th highway the day I bought it. Haven't put it on the water yet though LOL


----------



## dc9loser (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319041#p319041 said:


> tomme boy » 17 Jun 2013, 00:46[/url]"]Ranger R82 1998 17' 10"
> 2002 Mercury 175 EFI
> 
> On a regular day fully tournament loaded. 68mph
> On a good cool day same load. 72mph



Nice! but I was talking about tin jon boats. #-o 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319042#p319042 said:


> eyeballjr » 17 Jun 2013, 00:55[/url]"]16ft big jon with a 35hp Johnson, had it up to 75mph on th highway the day I bought it. Haven't put it on the water yet though LOL



Were you going downhill or uphill? I was thinking it should ought to do a little better than that? :wink:


----------



## bigwave (Jun 17, 2013)

14' deep v mirrorcraft....25hp johnson, probably 200lbs of mods.......24mph.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2013)

16' deep v mirro with lots of mods (heavy boat) 20 hp 4 stroke nissan right around 20ish give or take depending on load and conditions.


----------



## MOE (Jun 17, 2013)

1436 riveted hull light weight
late 80's/early 90's 8hp Evinrude
me, battery, gas, and trolling motor in the back
20 mph per GPS/FF

add another person
ice chest
fishing gear
15-16 mph

Now if I take my trolling motor and battery out and move my gas can in front of my seat, I can hit 22-23 per GPS on smart phone.


----------



## jacobxrt (Jun 17, 2013)

1969 14 foot starcraft 
1990 25 hp mercury
37 mph


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 17, 2013)

<------- Plenty. :lol: 

Triton 170DS SC w/ 90hp Mercury 2 stroke.
.125 thk hull

It will run 46mph with a full livewell and more junk than 2 (rather large) fishermen need.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jun 17, 2013)

Lowe 2070 CC
.100 hull
115 Optimax Pro XS
Light load (if you can consider me a light load) 49-50 mph

Normal load (20 gal gas, 2 people, gear etc...) 45-46 mph


----------



## PATRIOT (Jun 17, 2013)

72 mph . . . 
















1987 Lowe Superior 1462, 1987 Nissan 15HP














. . . on the trailer, on the freeway!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 17, 2013)

1989 tracker tx-17 50hp Johnson 34mph


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 17, 2013)

2009 grizzly 1448 SC, mod-v, 20hp merc. 4 stroke. 4 blade 9p aluminum prop, transom jack, 1 deep cycle battery, 3 gallon tank under console. loaded with 2 180lb. guys 9 rods, 2 tackle boxes 1 cooler full. i can run 24mph. i have seen 26 and 25 on the gps but that was going downstream........ but it takes some work to get it up on plane.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jun 17, 2013)

Tracker 1542, 9.9 Yamaha. Boat itself weighs about 200lbs. Add motor, decking, guys and gear got about 800lbs for the whole package. Runs 16mph on slack water and with the wind, about 14.5 into the wind.


----------



## craveman85 (Jun 17, 2013)

10' tinny Jon 4 horse 10 mph. 16' semi v 68 evinrude 18 hp 22. Rowing my 13' Grumman skiff thingy 5.3mph. Same Grumman behind my ranger 103 just because.


----------



## cva34 (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319042#p319042 said:


> eyeballjr » Yesterday, 23:55[/url]"]16ft big jon with a 35hp Johnson, had it up to 75mph on th highway the day I bought it. Haven't put it on the water yet though LOL



Ya got me on that one LOL


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alumacraft 1648 mod v 1993 mariner 25hp 2 adults 13yr old boy 4yr old boy battery trolling motor big cooler 24mph....just me battery and trolling motor 31mph.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2013)

My Lowe 1457 with my 9.9 Merc went 22 mph with just me and my gear (I'm 220).

My 1467WT with the 15 hp so far doesn't go. (7 mph at WOT, 4 at fast idle). :twisted:


----------



## Topcat5011 (Jun 19, 2013)

2013 lowe roughneck 1860
2013 mercury 90 four stroke with a ss mercury vengeance prop 18p
Myself and one more, trolling motor, three battery's, fishin equipment, cooler and 19 gallons of gas, I've seen 43 with the gps. I haven't had the chance to run it with just myself yet to see what it would do.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 19, 2013)

2013 Lund 2010 Predator w/225 ProXS 60gps


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319390#p319390 said:


> 2sac » Today, 13:57[/url]"]2013 Lund 2010 Predator w/225 ProXS 60gps


You've got a 2010 Predator?!?!? ](*,)


----------



## JGibson (Jun 19, 2013)

1983 Sea Nymph 1448 Mod V...6 MPH, no, it's not a typo...the motor is a Johnson 7.5 Sailmaster (LOL?) I have yet to get my 40 running...


----------



## peabody (Jun 19, 2013)

71 polar kraft.. 1652 ?

mercury 25 Bigfoot...

I've no clue how fast it goes... but it just leaps outta the water onto plane..
someday I'll find out.. but fast enuff for me now.

peabody



modified vee hull


----------



## rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

2000 Grizzly 1648 with 40 Merc Elpto 
30.4 max with two people and 15p prop
28.4 with three people and a 13 p prop.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319411#p319411 said:


> RivRunR » Today, 15:43[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319390#p319390 said:
> ...


That's what it says on the side






Upgraded from a 17ft Mirrocraft


----------



## btalling (Jun 20, 2013)

13' Alumacraft V-14 / 13' Suzuki 20hp - 24.4MPH


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319446#p319446 said:


> 2sac » Yesterday, 23:48[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319411#p319411 said:
> ...


 :mrgreen: My dream boat. *sigh*


----------



## 2sac (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319390#p319390 said:


> 2sac » Today, 13:57[/url]"]2013 Lund 2010 Predator w/225 ProXS 60gps
> You've got a 2010 Predator?!?!? ](*,)
> 
> :mrgreen: My dream boat. *sigh*


I researched new boats for almost 3 years before I finally decided on the Predator. Couldn't be happier. Only complaints I have is if the wind catches the back end while on the TM the stern tries to catch up with the bow. (The bow is a deep v and the stern is a modified v which just sits on top of the water.) It doesn't have a cooler(I'm using the stern livewell) Also should have got the 101lb thrust TM instead of the 80. Not as fast as most of the 'glass bass boats I fish against, but it handles rough water like a dream. The 225 ProXS is better on fuel and oil than the 90 ELPTO I had on the Mirrocraft. The bow livewell with the dividers is great for culling bass. A ton of storage and a ton of front deck. Casting with more than 3 people ain't gonna happen, but that's true on most 20 footers. Still need to install a Hot Foot and a MercMonitor.

How do you like the iPilot Link?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine will do 27mph in 4 inches of water.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 20, 2013)

1996 Tracker Sportsman 1648MV. 1965 Johnson 5hp. With 2 guys and loaded with decoys, guns and other hunting gear it moves at a slow walking pace up river. Down river it's more of a brisk walking pace, and you can actually can feel the wind in your hair!! Ran it all fall/winter like this during hunting season. Annoying, but the 5hp was all I had and it did it's job well. Currently I'm in the middle of my mod and in the end she'll be getting a 1994 Johnson 50/35 jet. Which should do a bit better than the 5hp.


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319473#p319473 said:


> 2sac » Today, 08:50[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319390#p319390 said:
> ...


Although I'm still in the learning curve, I really like the Link. The "spot-lock" is just ok, it can travel up to 5' from the anchor point, and since it doesn't maintain boat orientation, it's not hugely effective for holding on a spot to fish (especially with wind)...but for changing out baits, or taking fish off the hook, etc it works. The iTrack features of being able to record a track and then auto-navigate it (start to end, or end to start) are great. If you're in big wind or current it's not as effective, but it's pretty handy otherwise. I don't have the follow-map-contour features because Lakemaster doesn't have maps to cover my area. My only real complaint so far is that the remote's keys are not backlit, so they are hard to use in the dark...but I painted them with glow-in-the-dark paint which helps. Being able to use navigation features from the HB unit on the console also comes in handy too.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319499#p319499 said:


> RivRunR » Today, 09:42[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319473#p319473 said:
> ...


I've got the Terrova iPilot and I'm interested in the follow the contour. It's another $700 to add the iLink. :shock:


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319480#p319480 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 09:00[/url]"]Mine will do 27mph in 4 inches of water.


Same here, but I stick to 6 inches. There's a thread in jet boats explaining why I don't go in 4" anymore...
1648 Grizzly, .100", mod v, Mercury 30 jet


----------



## tnriverluver (Jun 20, 2013)

1990 Alumacraft 16 ft MV Angler with 1998 Johnson 50hp stainless prop 33 mph GPS
2011 Tracker 1542 with 2012 Merc 20 hp 4 stroke 29 MPH GPS
both of these are me @200, a 55 lb dog, and 50 lbs of gear and tackle.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 20, 2013)

2013 Aluma Gator 2060 with a 325 hp 5.7 small block 350 - 4 guys, full cooler and 25 gallons of gas we hit 56mph on iPhone GPS app going down river on the Missouri River. 

Same boat two guys going upstream on the Meramec River we hit 55 mph. Solid 55 mph boat I think and the motor is not broken in yet.


----------



## MtDewMadMan (Jun 23, 2013)

According to the speedo on my fish finder I run 22mph. But I'm not sure how accurate those are really. 

1999 welded Tracker 1652 Grizzly 
25hp Mercury w/6.5 gallon fuel cell
Trolling motor
1 Trolling & 1 Cranking battery
Around 50lbs gear including anchors
Approximately 400lbs passengers


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mod v 1448 unknown make, 1976 mercury 200, 20 horse. 24mph GPS.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fast enough to splatter bugs on my face...

1648ish stretched Alumacraft 1448 with a 85hp Seadoo jet I/B. Solid mid 40's, maybe higher in it's current configuration.


----------



## JGibson (Jul 23, 2013)

My 1448 with a 40HP Johnson will do 22mhp with 4 people. I was having a little trouble with the motor so I didn't get to test it alone.


----------



## wihil (Jul 23, 2013)

Mid 1950's AeroCraft (12.5'), 1980's 7.5HP Erude, small deck, few rods, and a ton of tackle = 10.6mph SOG.

Would be nice to make plane, hoping to upgrade to a 15Hp motor sometime this summer.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dura Craft 1648SV with 160 HP Yamaha MR-1 engine and 155mm jet unit, I get about 44 MPH at 10,000 RPM, and draw only 4" at that speed.


Triton 1650SC with 2007 Merc 50 ELPTO set up with 15 pitch prop, runs about 35 MPH at WOT, but it needs around 12" of water at that speed, and that's cutting it close.


----------



## moving violation (Jul 24, 2013)

New guy with a 12' Gregor and a '64 Merc 9.8...Me at 250 and some light fishing gear...I'm amazed at 23mph on gps. With 2 of us it's about 12. I'm impressed with the little Merc.


----------



## flatboat (Jul 25, 2013)

2012 Edge 656 40 hp merc 2 stroke tweaked , empty{3 gal gas 1 battery to run trim } =59.9 GPS
loaded with 82# trolling motor 2 batteries all my fishing stuff full tank and fishing buddy = 51.1 GPS


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 25, 2013)

with just myself and gear I can get 22-23 out of my boat, running a 1985 16' Lund D-SLX with a '93 25hp Merc Longshaft


----------



## Seth (Jul 25, 2013)

1852 Legend SS Flat bass
115/80 Evinrude Etec outboard jet
mid 30's on average. Fastest I've hit was 39 going down stream when river was up.


For reference, my buddy has a 1960 Legend semi v with a 225ho jet and he averages 46-48. With current, it would hit low 50's.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319019#p319019 said:


> dc9loser » 16 Jun 2013, 20:53[/url]"]Curious? Please post your boat top speed - and type boat (ie 1442 MV or Flat), welded or riveted, metal thickness, motor and horsepower rating, typical load.



1436 ('94 alumacraft)
flat bottom
riveted
really thin?
30hp 2 stroke ('92 evinrude)
rated for 15hp
rated for 3 persons or 600lbs i think?
often loaded over capacity

GPS 31mph without passengers


----------



## jethro (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my 93 Starcraft SF140DLX. 93 Mercury 25hp, riveted and I don't know the hull thickness... GPS with just myself and a bit of gear, 6 gallons of gas and 25.4 MPH.


----------



## Team Colibri (Jul 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319019#p319019 said:


> dc9loser » 17 Jun 2013, 03:53[/url]"]Curious? Please post your boat top speed - and type boat (ie 1442 MV or Flat), welded or riveted, metal thickness, motor and horsepower rating, typical load.



Silver Colibri 405 (Finish boat, 1999-model)
Deep V, alu outer hull and glassfiber inner
Welded
3/4/5 mm thickness
50 hp 4-stroke Honda (2008)
34 knots on the GPS with two people onboard.


----------



## c-dawg (Jul 26, 2013)

'07 1436 alumacraft riveted, very heavy wood decking ( I reworked it before I found this site) 6 gal. fuel 250lb. of fat angler and gear.......wait for it........5.7mph with a tail wind. I think my electric kayaks are actually faster.


----------



## c-dawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Do'h forgot the heart of the boat an '03 maybe Briggs and Stratton 5hp. air cooled 4stroke.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 27, 2013)

Went out today for the first time. Sylvan Super Snapper 14' '84 Johnson 15hp. Me and the wife (375lbs total, not just the wife  ) one deep discharge battery and 6 gallons gas. 15 to 19 mph depending on the wind. With just me 21 mph.


----------



## 03sp500 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sea Nymph 14R and 15 Hp Johnson, 2 adults 9 gallons of gas and refreshment 20.5 mph per gps


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jul 28, 2013)

Grumman 4.4 (14',6") Riveted Hull, 25HP Mercury tiller. Front casting deck with seat, center & rear swivel seats. Bow mount trolling motor, Anchormates both ends. 31.2 MPH by GPS


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Sep 6, 2013)

2012 Alumacraft MV 1650 with S/C - gaugue .102 -All weld (500 lbs)
F40LA (220 lbs)
9 gallon gas tank (55 lbs)
group 24 and 27 battery (95 lbs)
bow mount trolling motor (weight ??)


with me and my wife we get 31 MPH at 5400 RPMs
with just me I get 33MPH at 5600 RPMs

I had to move batteries up by console to get 5600RPMs at WOT, when they were in the back I could only get 5200RPMs.


----------



## Country Dave (Sep 6, 2013)

_1999/2000 Lowe Roughneck 1752. heavy mods, float pods, jack plate very light build. Yamaha 115 fore stroke. "estimated speed" 65 MPH _
_
I will know for sure in a few weeks or so, almost done. _


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally GPS'd mine after all my mods.

1996 Tracker 1648
1965 5hp Johnson
2 group 27 deep cycle batteries (under bow deck)
2 Adults (250#'s & 215#'s)
100#'s worth of aluminum (decking, floor, etc.)
7.27 mph down river!!!

Can't wait to get the Johnson 50/35 jet mounted up. Hoping to get in the mid 20's with it. But anything on plane will be fine with me.


----------



## jethro (Sep 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328559#p328559 said:


> "estimated speed" 65 MPH [/i]



Is that all?

What are you rum running down there or something?


----------



## krawler (Sep 6, 2013)

99 Klamath 15 advantage
added floors and deck
Honda 25 and 6 gallons of gas
2 group 31 batteries
On board charger
ipilot on the bow
seats, anchor and safety gear
fishing gear and ice chest
Bimini top with rod holders and antenna
2 big guys

Runs 21 mph


----------



## Country Dave (Sep 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328562#p328562 said:


> jethro » Today, 11:15[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328559#p328559 said:
> ...


_
LOL Don't tell anybody.......... :LOL2: _


----------



## wihil (Sep 6, 2013)

Amazing what some extra power will do -

Previous 7.5Hp E-rude got the boat fully loaded with half deck to 10.5mph single, 7mph with two anglers and gear.

New 15Hp Johnson has the boat at 22.5mph with two anglers fully loaded on flat water. Single angler, well -  - she makes plane, that's for sure!


----------



## Dcmoony (Sep 8, 2013)

1995 model 15 foot alweld flat bottom jon with a 1986 model 18hp Tohatsu, with fishing gear, battery, trolling motor, 9 gallons of gas and me at 200lbs I can run 23mph according to fish finder GPS.


----------



## Badbagger (Sep 8, 2013)

1872 SeaArk - 115 Etec with Lenco Tabs: 56 mph

Too fast fer me.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 9, 2013)

2010 Weld-Craft 1548 with Honda BF50. 36mph GPS.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Sep 9, 2013)

1974 14' StarCraft Seafarer with a 1974 9.9 Evinrude runs at 15.6mph fully loaded.


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 9, 2013)

Alweld 1752 VVLA 91 50hp Johnson 2 stroke tiller 33mph GPS 15p aluminum prop

Alumacraft 1236 with pods and 88 15hp Evinrude 6500rpm 23mph GPS 9p? stainless prop


----------



## Mack17 (Sep 9, 2013)

1979 14' Alweld flatbottom around 8-900lbs load with 1980 johnson 70hp puts it right around 38-40 mph.Not sure of hull thickness or weight.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

18/56 blazer 
.080 gauge 
6 foot front deck 
rear deck 
double live wells 
40 jet 4 strk merc

34 mph


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 11, 2013)

My Ouachita 16 semi-vee with '74 Johnson 15hp, 2 people totaling 450 + gear+battery+trolling motor = smartphone GPS of 17 mph on the lake. I was hoping for a little better, but this is a '74 after all. It ain't real fast, but it gets there! 8)


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 15, 2013)

_I think my best run was 52.3 on the GPS 

There is a sweet spot around 5000 RPM were she runs 46MPH and I will most likely run her there most of the time. I'm running a SS 13X19 3 blade prop. I know I could get her a little faster with a prop change but 50 ish is about as fast as I want to go in with that hull. _ :LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319498#p319498 said:


> BigTerp » June 20th, 2013, 10:38 am[/url]"]1996 Tracker Sportsman 1648MV. 1965 Johnson 5hp. With 2 guys and loaded with decoys, guns and other hunting gear it moves at a slow walking pace up river. Down river it's more of a brisk walking pace, and you can actually can feel the wind in your hair!! Ran it all fall/winter like this during hunting season. Annoying, but the 5hp was all I had and it did it's job well. Currently I'm in the middle of my mod and in the end she'll be getting a 1994 Johnson 50/35 jet. Which should do a bit better than the 5hp.



With just me (255lbs.) and no gear I got 26.3 per gps my first time out with my newly rebuilt 1994 Johnson 50/35 jet  I've got 2 group 27 batteries, aluminum bow deck, full aluminum floor and trolling motor.


----------



## T Man (Oct 17, 2013)

84' 1652 Lowe Olympic John
87' 25 hp merc
10x13 Solas 3 blade prop
2 Group 27 Batteries
6 gal. Fuel
Trolling Motor
12 gal water in Livewell
1/2" plywood decks front to rear


27.3 mph GPS


----------



## Badbagger (Oct 18, 2013)

1872 SeaArk - hull weight about 1100 lbs with add on, max HP 140 but running a 115 Etec. WOT 54mph. Fast nuff fer me.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 19, 2013)

Gotta 55# thrust t-motor on my 14' jon boat. Does about 5 mph tops!!! Lol!!!


----------



## longshot (Oct 19, 2013)

G3 1544 with 15hp tohatsu 18hp carb trolling mtr 1 battery me the wife and all our gear 22 on the gps


----------



## Downtown (Oct 20, 2013)

2013 Tracker Grizzly 1648SC
60/40 Mercury jet w/jackplate
welded .100
6 gal. tank and battery in back
no trolling motor or battery up front (coming soon)
me, wife, and gear
29mph up river and 32mph down river with gps
I bet I could get 33-34 with the weight distributed correctly.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 21, 2013)

I pulled mine 82 mph today from the welding shop to my house and it didn't even get squirrely...not bad for a mod v aluminum boat! Haha


----------



## Clam (Oct 22, 2013)

2014 xtreme XT 172 mod v, .190 bottom, .125 sides and Suzuki 70. Got to 38 mph with my wife, son and I.


----------



## nwe319 (Oct 23, 2013)

1654 Flat with 25hp evinrude, hits 25 with me and the dog. Thats as fast as I will ever need to go.


----------



## HRalston (Oct 23, 2013)

1542 mod v SeaArk 

right at 30 MPH on the GPS with a 25hp Nissan


----------



## the king (Jan 30, 2015)

1986 Bass Tracker TX-17,1988 Suzuki DT 40 manual trim, Me and fishing gear, moderate mods, 6 gals. fuel = 31 MPH GPS.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 30, 2015)

just fast enough for the fish to keep up.


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 1, 2015)

1872 SeaArk cc 130hp Johnson 45mph


----------

